

Ask HN : companies using Gamification - shankar1221989

There are a lot of companies using Gamification - FB, Twitter, quora etc all do. Who are the others?
======
taigeair
Hey guys I'm actually writing a piece on this! Why do you ask? I'll have my
first post on it next week. Add me on twitter to be notified: @taigeair

There are so many companies using gamification. Some big ones: SAP, Oracle,
EMC, Samsung, NBC, Deloitte, Rogers Communications, Bell Media, CA
Technologies and eBay.

Check out: <http://success.adobe.com/microsites/levelup/index.html>

There are startups like Box, 4sq, and Codecademy using it too.

Here are some studies: <https://www.box.com/s/0dg61wsrlqu2q1bdmz68>

Take a look at customers of Bunchball and Badgeville.

------
ekryski
Agreed lots of companies are. In fact, almost all successful companies are in
some fashion. It might just not be what you would expect. Fred Wilson touches
on it a bit in this video [http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/video-of-the-week-
the-golden...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/12/video-of-the-week-the-golden-
rules.html?utm_source=pulsenews&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29)

------
zumbojo
Stack Exchange (including Stack Overflow, etc.): <http://stackexchange.com/>

One of Jeff Atwood's blog posts on the topic:
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/10/the-
gamification.ht...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/10/the-
gamification.html)

------
gatsby
Lots of non-tech companies utilize some form of gamification:

-Airlines: frequent flyer miles

-Hotels: reward/loyalty points

-Food/Beverage industry: punch cards, LevelUp, GoPago, McDonald's Monopoly games, Coca Cola's QR codes and cap rewards, etc.

------
gyardley
There's tons, like you say. It's more interesting when it's used outside the
corporate world - for example, by the Israeli Defense Forces:

<http://www.idfblog.com/idf-ranks-game/>

------
steverb
We're actually trying to work it into our employee evaluations. We're not
ready to start doing it yet, but we've got the beginnings of a clue for how to
do it.

------
27182818284
Google entered it in a big way with Ingress and the
<http://www.nianticproject.com/>

------
brudgers
Microsoft uses gamification for training - e.g. Visual Studio Achievements and
Ribbon Hero.

